# Best Wheelbuilder in the Peninsula/South Bay Area?



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

See subject. Will be having a set of handbuilt wheels made in the next few weeks, want somebody awesome. :thumbsup: 
.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I was having deja vu. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=173321


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Deja vu from a May thread? You're good.
.


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*So Cal "Wheelbuilder.com" Rich is the Man...*

Rich Sawris is the best, tell him Tim sent you....


----------

